# Replacement Sliding Screen Door



## robstyles21 (Jan 30, 2010)

I recently moved into an older house where one of the screen doors in front of my sliding doors is shot. I'm trying to replace it but the few windor and door shops near me do not know who the manufacturer is and from what I've read about the universal models, they're not too good. I've looked all over the frame and doors themselves for some type of badge or manufacturer marking but had no luck, the only thing I could find is a "Guardian" etching on the glass. I took some pictures of the handle hoping that someone may recognize it and could tell me who makes this door. Also, Window-Rama had asked me for the interior glass dimensions when they were trying to help me before they threw the towel in, but in case that helps anyone,the glass is 27" wide x 75" high. Lastly, the house was built in 1992. If there is any additional info you may need to identify it please let me know and I will do my best to obtain it. Thanks.


----------



## robstyles21 (Jan 30, 2010)

I couldn't figure out how to add the second pic in my original post. Here is the other side of the handle.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Whats door made out of?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Guardian is a lock manufacturer who makes hardware, like casement crank hardware, locks, etc and many door manufacturers in the old days used theirs products, companies like Anderson, etc.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

greg24k said:


> Guardian is a lock manufacturer who makes hardware, like casement crank hardware, locks, etc and many door manufacturers in the old days used theirs products, companies like Anderson, etc.


Actually they only make glass. Most entry level manufacturers in the northeast buy their tempered glass from them


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Guardian is the brand of glass. Yes the ones you get at big box stores are pretty crappy. It could be anyone but you might try sending pics of the handle to Pella and Anderson. There might be a name and/or model number on the top or bottom of the sliding part.

There might even be something on the backside of the handle and try Googling it.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

It looks like a crappy aluminum door. If the kd replacement screens from strybuc or circle glass aren't up to your standards neither should this door whats better is most run of the mill window companies outsource their patio door screens to the same company that makes kd replacements


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Actually they only make glass. Most entry level manufacturers in the northeast buy their tempered glass from them


Thank you for clarifying that! I wasn't sure what it was, but a while back, I had to replace a few casement window cranks in the old apartment building, and I remembered Guardian was stamped on the window, I wasn't sure if it was glass or on the crank itself.


----------



## robstyles21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Patrick said:


> It looks like a crappy aluminum door. If the kd replacement screens from strybuc or circle glass aren't up to your standards neither should this door whats better is most run of the mill window companies outsource their patio door screens to the same company that makes kd replacements


The glass doors are vinyl.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Actually they only make glass. Most entry level manufacturers in the northeast buy their tempered glass from them


Yeah, made here in my town for the most part.


----------



## robstyles21 (Jan 30, 2010)

robstyles21 said:


> The glass doors are vinyl.


Sorry, I made a mistake. It's aluminum.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I wouldn't waste my time on a screen.
A 1992 aluminum patio door has a limited number of days left before the glass seal goes.
Go for a new door.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

There are vertical rolling screens. Look up retractable screen doors.


----------

